# I have some questions



## djoks_93

Hello to all members 
I love this breed and i meet this breed before 2 months so i dont know a lot about this breed, and have some stuffs about this breed what make me confused so i want ask here. (sorry if i didnt put thread on right place on forum, im new here so i dont know where to put this).

So its about bichon havanese my first question is bichon habanero and bichon havaneser same dog becaause when i founding i have different results, bichon habanero is showed like short coat and is smaller, bichon havanese have longer hair and is taller and longer. Bichon habanero look like this on video 



 , and video of her dog on back legs 



, and some of them have coat like this http://jaybanks.ca/images/2013/04/The-Havanese-by-Wikimedia-Commons.jpg . I like more this one on first pic with long hair so how to know as puppy how will be his coat?

Also why havanese with long coat have longer tail?

My next quiestion is, i hear that dogs with short hair (shavanese) peoples dont keep with thems because that dogs are like have some fail  so if somebody have dog like that i will like better to be my dog then to be on street 

That is enough for now when i remember something yet i will ask, 
here are some videos of my girlfriend dogs shavanese named benji, i really love how that dog looks he have nice coat. 

Here are some Benji's videos on my youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCh-bWqfQFaYIjmsG6L3yG5Q


----------



## krandall

I think the only difference between Bichon Habanero and Bichon Havanese is the country. Here in the U.S., they are just "Havanese". even though theya re part of the "Bichon group" of breeds, we don't use Bichon as part of the name.

Just like every breed, there is a fair amount of variation even within Havanese that fit within the breed standard. My Havanese is at the very top of the height standard, at 11.5", and a Havanese as small as 8.5" tall is also within standard. that's a pretty big size range! Then there are the many "pet quality" dogs who are outside of the standard. It isn't THAT uncommon to find a Havanese that is close to 20 lbs (and not because it is fat!) It doesn't make these dogs out of standard any less valuable as pets, it just means that they can't be shown and shouldn't be bred.

As far as your girl friend's cutie is concerned, you already know that his coat type, while it does show up in some lines of Havanese, is not eligible for the show ring. His tail is also not correct for a Havanese. It is too "loose" and down't curl up over his back. It's hard to tell from the videos, but from what you have said about his size, he is probably over size too. That of course has NOTHING to do with him as a pet! He looks adorable, is a very pretty dog, and I am sure he's a great pet. But he does not conform to breed standards.

The fact that he is long isn't an issue&#8230; Havanese are long too. You would see that if you ever saw one wet! :laugh: They are not anywhere near as long as a dachshund, nor do they have short, dwarfed legs like a dachshund. But they are still considered a long backed breed. The reason a Havanese in full coat doesn't look long is two fold. First, their hair hides the fact that their body is shallow from top to bottom. Also, the fact that their tail curls forward over their backs, gives the impression that their back has less length.

The differences in coat length among the dogs you have posted is simply that some people choose to keep their pet Havanese in a "puppy cut" to make grooming easier. They still have the same coat, it keeps growing, and if they are not clipped regularly, they will soon look like the long coated dogs! (well, it DOES take about 3 years for a coat to develop fully, so it doesn't happen over night!) This is very different from a genetically short haired Havanese, like your girl friend's dog. Dogs with that coat type do NOT have coats that keep growing. Instead, they shed their coats twice a year like most other breeds of dog.

As far as how you will know whether your puppy will be a long haired Havanese or not, the first answer is that there is an easy DNA test for the short hair gene. Ask your breeder if her dogs have been tested. If the parents don't carry the short hair gene, they will not produce short haired puppies. If you really want to work with a breeder who hasn't done this testing, there are still more long haired dogs produced than short haired dogs. By the time the puppies are ready to go home, long haired Havanese will already be quite fluffy, and, more importantly, will have much more hair on their muzzle than short haired dogs.



djoks_93 said:


> Hello to all members
> I love this breed and i meet this breed before 2 months so i dont know a lot about this breed, and have some stuffs about this breed what make me confused so i want ask here. (sorry if i didnt put thread on right place on forum, im new here so i dont know where to put this).
> 
> So its about bichon havanese my first question is bichon habanero and bichon havaneser same dog becaause when i founding i have different results, bichon habanero is showed like short coat and is smaller, bichon havanese have longer hair and is taller and longer. Bichon habanero look like this on video
> 
> 
> 
> , and video of her dog on back legs
> 
> 
> 
> , and some of them have coat like this http://jaybanks.ca/images/2013/04/The-Havanese-by-Wikimedia-Commons.jpg . I like more this one on first pic with long hair so how to know as puppy how will be his coat?
> 
> Also why havanese with long coat have longer tail?
> 
> My next quiestion is, i hear that dogs with short hair (shavanese) peoples dont keep with thems because that dogs are like have some fail  so if somebody have dog like that i will like better to be my dog then to be on street
> 
> That is enough for now when i remember something yet i will ask,
> here are some videos of my girlfriend dogs shavanese named benji, i really love how that dog looks he have nice coat.
> 
> Here are some Benji's videos on my youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCh-bWqfQFaYIjmsG6L3yG5Q


----------



## morriscsps

The Havanese has hair like a human. It is constantly growing. It doesn't naturally stay the same length like a Labrador Retriever's or Doberman's fur would. Some owners choose to cut or shave their Havanese's hair shorter into a "puppy cut". 

That is what the dog in the first video had. I usually keep my Jack in a puppy cut. After a month or so, he starts to look like the third video. If I didn't trim his hair for a year, his hair would grow out super long. What length you keep their hair is up to the owner.

A Shavanese is different. They don't seem to grow their hair any longer than a couple of inches. That is why they don't meet the standard of the breed.


----------



## morriscsps

LOL! Karen & I always post the same thing at the same time but she explains it so much nicer.


----------



## krandall

morriscsps said:


> LOL! Karen & I always post the same thing at the same time but she explains it so much nicer.


I just use more words.


----------



## djoks_93

Thank you a lot for you both get some time to answer me really thanks a lot. Can be possibility that Benji is mix of havaneser and of some other breed because have longer body, longer and different tail and shorter legs than standard havanese?

I love benji a lot i wanted to buy him from her, but she wont it sell it.

You want say all clear blood havaneser have coat like http://www.vdh.de/welpen/uploads/zrfancy/183_800.jpg just peoples do puppy cut and they look shorter hair?

Here i cant buy havaneser peoples dont sell it, i must find some way to find it in other country but first i need get some money but that dog will share house with me in future just i need earn some cash. And when i get cash did anyone will help me to find real blood havanese?

Sorry if im too boring but i want know all about this breed because i want have these dogs they are so friendly, cute little dogs!!


----------



## krandall

djoks_93 said:


> Thank you a lot for you both get some time to answer me really thanks a lot. Can be possibility that Benji is mix of havaneser and of some other breed because have longer body, longer and different tail and shorter legs than standard havanese?
> 
> I love benji a lot i wanted to buy him from her, but she wont it sell it.
> 
> You want say all clear blood havaneser have coat like http://www.vdh.de/welpen/uploads/zrfancy/183_800.jpg just peoples do puppy cut and they look shorter hair?
> 
> Here i cant buy havaneser peoples dont sell it, i must find some way to find it in other country but first i need get some money but that dog will share house with me in future just i need earn some cash. And when i get cash did anyone will help me to find real blood havanese?
> 
> Sorry if im too boring but i want know all about this breed because i want have these dogs they are so friendly, cute little dogs!!


UNless Benji has registration papers, he could certainly be a mix. But except for his tail, there is nothing about him that could not be a purebred short haired Havanese&#8230; And even some purebred Havanese have poor tail sets. It's just a fault.

I know there are many HAvanese breeders in Europe. So if I were you, I would continue to research, learn who are the good Havanese breeders, and when you have enough money, (well bred Havanese are NOT inexpensive!) work with a breeder you like and respect.

And yes, unless they have the short haired gene, there should be no worry. The coat of your Havanese will grow as long as you want it to!


----------



## djoks_93

Thank you Karen a lot really because i love more long hair to the floor and i was been afraid what if i get havanese with not long hair because i didnt know that growing so long because i was found over pictures and mostly dogs looks short hair (thing what i didnt know until today "puppy cut") here to my puppy will not be hot by wheater because country is not warm so he will need only cut hair to dont move hair on land or floor. Can you tell me just how much is prices of these breed i mean from how much to how much money go this breed of dog. I wish a lot luck and happy and wins to you and Kodi.

And when i get money, did will be problem to you help me to find dog because you know a lot about breed so i wont fake breed, for me is important to dog is healthy and that his hair growing nice, color is not important so much!


----------



## krandall

djoks_93 said:


> Thank you Karen a lot really because i love more long hair to the floor and i was been afraid what if i get havanese with not long hair because i didnt know that growing so long because i was found over pictures and mostly dogs looks short hair (thing what i didnt know until today "puppy cut") here to my puppy will not be hot by wheater because country is not warm so he will need only cut hair to dont move hair on land or floor. Can you tell me just how much is prices of these breed i mean from how much to how much money go this breed of dog. I wish a lot luck and happy and wins to you and Kodi.
> 
> And when i get money, did will be problem to you help me to find dog because you know a lot about breed so i wont fake breed, for me is important to dog is healthy and that his hair growing nice, color is not important so much!


You've got the right idea! Health and temperament should always be your top priority! If you want to keep your Havanese in a long loat, you should also look for a breeder who doesn't produce dogs with curly coats. While curly coats are not out of standard, they are VERY difficult to manage if you aren't a professional. Havanese with just a slight wave to their coat, and not too dense undercoat, like Kodi's are MUCH easier for pet owners to maintain. Every person I know with a curly coated Havanese has given up trying to keep a long coat, and has the dog in a puppy cut.

As far as price is concerned, in the U.S.A, a well bred Havanese puppy from a good breeder, will typically cost between $1,800 and 2,500 U.S. I don't know what prices are like in Europe.

And Kodi says thank you! We have two trials in the next four days, so we are keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## morriscsps

There is a French member, DebbyTutton, on the forum who recently got a puppy. She would be a good source for European breeders. 

Another place to look for breeders are dog shows. You can get information and names. The people there would know other people and who may have puppies or dogs retiring from the show ring.


----------



## djoks_93

morriscsps said:


> There is a French member, DebbyTutton, on the forum who recently got a puppy. She would be a good source for European breeders.
> 
> Another place to look for breeders are dog shows. You can get information and names. The people there would know other people and who may have puppies or dogs retiring from the show ring.


I didnt been long here i was been on vacation, so i didnt want have internet  
I want dog with really nice coat who will fall down and be in line, but dog for me will be house dog so i will not go on shows, here we dont have shows but i will take care about dog just like little puppy go on show. I found two breeders in Croatia but woman was attack me how i joke with her because i show dog with perfect coat (and in croatia dogs are for show but not good quality), for me is not problem to buy dog from any part of world, from any country really just need have good job because im still without work but when have money, will be pleasure to pay transport just to dog have hair like i want.


----------



## djoks_93

And by the way i founded Benji's mom original pictures and benji's dad picture (is some breed of poodle) who is not original just to show you. And benji's mam is died before ;( 
p.s this black is same like benji's dad just is not that dog is pic from google but is same black and have coat like this.


----------



## krandall

djoks_93 said:


> And by the way i founded Benji's mom original pictures and benji's dad picture (is some breed of poodle) who is not original just to show you. And benji's mam is died before ;(
> p.s this black is same like benji's dad just is not that dog is pic from google but is same black and have coat like this.


Well, that's a Poodle, not a Havanese&#8230; They are not closely related breeds.


----------



## djoks_93

krandall said:


> Well, that's a Poodle, not a Havanese&#8230; They are not closely related breeds.


is this white (benji's mom) havanese i know that is mix but did was been his mom havanese and benji is really cute mix breed


----------



## krandall

djoks_93 said:


> is this white (benji's mom) havanese i know that is mix but did was been his mom havanese and benji is really cute mix breed


If Benji is the dog you showed us in the beginning, he's adorable!  Dogs don't have to be purebred to be very cute!


----------

